# Stock Charts and Pre Market Screeners



## Slowandsteady (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello. this will be a two part question.
First of all, I am with Scotia I-Trade and have made some trades but would like to be able to watch stocks or multiple charts at the same time. Is this available on a platform in Canada and is it available on I-Trade? Am I just looking ion the wrong place?
The second question has to do with a pre-market scanner to see what is going on in the market prior to the opening bell? I have seen this on YT with American traders but is there such a thing with Canadian markets?
Sorry if these are newb questions but I value the answers from the very knowledgeable people on here. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

A great site I was recommended is Koyfin. Koyfin | Advanced graphing and analytical tools for investors

First you can create a dashboard (watchlist ) of your favorite stocks. There is a small chart in the view called 'Sparkline graphs' It is after hours now so not many show but they show for each stock when the market is open. You can highlight an individual stock to see a small seperate chart on the right or click on the stock to open a new tab full graph.











Here is a graph for just one stock. On the left you can choose various types of charts, financial data,estimates etc Very useful site.













There is a feature under 'Equities' called lots of charts where you can see many of the charts at the same time.












As far as 'going on in the market' - the opening screen has all market data for the world.


----------



## Slowandsteady (Nov 30, 2009)

Great information, thank you. Still like to know more about pre-market scanning. Is it possible with Canadian markets or is that just an American thing? If it is possible, who makes a scanner to monitor pre-market activity?


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Investing.com tracks the futures for the indexes which trade around the clock . Market Futures | Stock Index Futures - Investing.com Canada

I know the Globe (subscription) Watchlist tracks activity for US stocks after hours and premarket activity. They seem to start trading as early as 8:00 I think.


----------



## Borat (Apr 28, 2017)

If you are with iTrade they have a desktop app called Flightdesk that does real time stocks. The program is very annoying to launch, you have to download it from your account webpage every time and it runs on Java which is a huge security issue. The app itself is totally customizable, and I mean everything. I didn't have the time to learn how to use it efficiently and now I don't bother using it at all. Free if you have over a quarter million in assets with itrade or they charge a monthly or quarterly fee.


----------



## AndreasSan (Mar 30, 2021)

Jimmy and Borat, thank you for sharing great information. Honestly, I am new to this, but I would really like to make money on Forex because I read that many people become real experts in this business and make good money on trading. So, I want to be one of them, to increase the standard of living of my family and not depend on the employer. Well, I have savings and I would like to make the right investment, what would you advise a beginner? In addition, I want to know where I can learn the basics of trading, maybe there are some courses? In the meantime, I read articles about it to immerse myself in this world of investments, stocks, and cryptocurrencies. By the way, after reading an article I found out how to read forex charts beginners. And I'm looking forward to all of you sharing your experiences.


----------

